# New to the site



## Nthknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Getting back into shape and hoping to learn much


----------



## GOTGrowth (Mar 19, 2015)

You've come to the right forum. If you need help create a thread. Welcome and happy training!


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 19, 2015)

*​Welcome to the community!*


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## BigJH (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## gymfun (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------

